# Modificar capsula electret



## sergiobianchi (Ago 17, 2008)

la idea es desarmar un electret y modificar su conexiónado para que entregue una salida balanceada y poder armar un microfono pzm.
datos se agradecen


----------



## Dano (Ago 18, 2008)

Esto es lo que necesitas http://www.sound.whsites.net/project93.htm

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2008)

Dano me gano de mano en mandarte a ese link.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pero si igualmente tienes ganas de "Descuartizar" hay unos electret que se les ve la unión entre el micrófono y el blindaje externo, es cuestión de desoldar.
Por otro lado los electret poseen una cámara interna sellada y con algo de presión, si la dañas te quedas sin micrófono.

Pero ¿ Y quien soy yo para tratar de convencerte de NO descuartizar algo ?, Si no rompemos ¿ Como aprendemos ?

¿ Que es un micrófono "pzm" ?


----------



## tjdor (Ago 18, 2008)

Un microfono PMZ es un microfono piezoelectrico.

Micrófono piezoeléctrico - llamado PZ o PZM, este tipo de micrófonos ofrecen una óptima captación de sonidos transmitidos a través de superficies duras, como por ejemplo una mesa.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2008)

Gracias "tjdor"


----------



## tjdor (Ago 18, 2008)

Fallo de principiante.

Yo tampoco conocia esas siglas, habia oido hablar de esos microfonos, pero no sabia como se llamaban, se lo pregunte a google y voila!

saludos


----------



## Machimbre (Ago 18, 2008)

sergiobianchi dijo:
			
		

> la idea es desarmar un electret y modificar su conexiónado para que entregue una salida balanceada y poder armar un microfono pzm.
> datos se agradecen



Aquí hay más, entre otras cosas, configuraciones estéreo...

http://www.mp3forkidz.com/mic/phantxy.html

Buen material!


----------



## abrancho (Oct 2, 2008)

hola a todos muy interesante este tema alguien ya lo hizo las modificaciones con este microfono yo tambien estaba buscando  un mic con esas caracteristicas  pero no entiendo muy bien los dos link  estan en ingles  bueno si alguien me puede ayudar  muchas gracias a todos


----------



## maty87free (Abr 11, 2010)

No veo como vas a hacer para convertir un electret en un PZM. Si el principio de funcionamiento de uno es distinto del otro. Al menos eso tengo entendido. Igual andaba buscando un preamp para pzm de telefono. si saben algo...
Saludos


----------



## maty87free (Abr 25, 2010)

Para todos los q*UE* están en dudas sobre los tipos de mic's q*UE* existen:
http://www.bsas-sound.com.ar/microfonos.htm 
Yo me enteré de un par de cosas! como la pavada q*UE* puse arriba


----------



## juan pablo recio (Oct 5, 2010)

PZM: Pressure Zone Microphone. Patentado por CROWN hace mas de 40 años. nada tiene que ver con el tipo de cápsula. 

saludos!


----------



## tevitolium (Oct 5, 2010)

si queres armar un mic de contacto (q*UE* capte solo los sonidos q*UE* se produzcan en la mesa) te recomiendo compres un buzzer y con cinta doblefaz lo pegas a la mesa ..tiene dos contactos un negativo y otro para el positivo podes cruzarlos da lo mismo esto si es un microfono piezoelectrico requiere mucha presion en su membrana para "sonar" solo va a captar lo q*UE* lo toque directamente ..sin embargo un electret es un mic condensado y es mucho mas sensible y captara no solo lo q*UE* suceda en la mesa sino q*UE* bastante mas alla tambien ..yo instale un buzzer en una guitarra criolla debajo del puente y funciona de maravilla no captando al resto de los instrumentos q*UE* estan en la sala .en el caso de que lo conectes a un ampli*FICADOR* y  no suene es presiso armar un pre-ampli*FICADOR* como para darle una ganancia antes del ampli*FICADOR* ..salud


----------

